# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  POISSONS ROUGES??(voiles de chine)

## stephanie1

bonsoir!!on vient de m offrir deux poissons rouges(enfin,un est noir),des voiles de chine(je ne sais meme pas si c est la meme race) :: !!je suis plutot une habituée des chiens et des chats,voire rongeurs,et je n y connais absolument ren!!on m a dit y a peu,que mon aquarium,un 12L,est trop petit pour eux,mais eux aussi sont vraiment tres petits!!y a la pompe avec,nourriture,t un produit pour l eau!!la nourriture,on m a dit une petite pincee tous les 2 jours,le produit,m en rappelle plus,et qu il fallait tous les 15 jours enlevait 1/3,1/4 de l eau!!je ne sais pas meme pas ce que ça represente arff!!!quelqu un peut il m aiguiller,pour l aquarium,le produit...etc,merci d avance ::

----------


## May-May

Je ne suis pas une spécialiste, mais normalement, c'est 50L par poisson rouge il me semble  ::

----------


## stephanie1

j espere que quelque part c est pas ça,arfff,sinon ça va devenir compliqué pour pouvoir leur trouver une place :: , :: 
merci!!

----------


## Houitie

Si, c'est ça ! 
Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais cette page semble bien 
http://www.lapagedupoissonrouge.net/aquarium.htm

----------


## armandine

*OUI, c'est effectivement 50 L par poisson rouge*. Ton aquarium est beaucoup beaucoup trop petit et va vite devenir mortel pour tes poissons. Déjà on offre pas des poissons comme cela car cela demande des connaissances (mais ce n'est pas de ta faute). Même si tes poissons te paraissent petits, ils leur faut quand même ce volume au minimum. Ils vont grandir vite s'ils sont dans de bonnes conditions. Ceux qui ne peuvent pas grandir dans des petits aquariums, se nanifient (c'est à dire que tous leurs organes internes se rétrécicent-comme les pieds des chinoises que l'on enfermait dans des chaussures trop petites). 
Ce sont des poissons japonais que tu as. Le rouge est un fantail et le noir est sans doute un oranda (j'ai cru voir une petite protubérance gélatineuse sur le haut de la tête). 
En principe, il ne faut absolument pas introduire des poissons en même temps que l'aquarium. Il faut attendre un mois afin que le cycle de l'azote se fasse c'est à dire qu'il y ait une montée de nitrites, avec un pic culminant afin de réaliser l'installation des bonnes bactéries qui vont permettre le bon fonctionnement de l'aquarium. Ces nitrites sont MORTELLES pour les poissons car elles les asphyxient et causent des dommages irrémédiables. Pour tester les nitrites, il faut avoir un test acheté en animalerie. Pas sous forme de languettes mais sous forme de gouttes (test NO2) (les JBL sont très bien). Donc tes poissons sont en danger car si avec ton filtre, le cycle se met en place, ils vont mourir. 
Pour l'eau, il faut que tu achètes un produit qui s'appelle un conditionneur d'eau et qui permet d'enlever immédiatement le chlore et le plomb de l'eau. Tu en mets à chaque changement d'eau. Le chlore étant très mauvais pour les poissons. Une autre méthode consiste également à faire reposer l'eau 24-48 h avant les changements. Quand tu fais les changements d'eau, il faut que l'eau que tu ajoutes soit à la même température que celle qui se trouve dans l'aqua car aussi non choc thermique. 
Plusieurs sites et plusieurs forums sont très bien pour aquérir plein de connaissances et avoir de bons conseils. Surtout ne pas aller se renseigner auprès des vendeurs d'animalerie qui n'y connaissent pas grand chose et essayeront de te refourger X produits qui ne te serviront à rien. Il y a "aquatribu.com" "fancygoldfish" "le tour de l'aquariophilie".
Pour la nourriture, il faut nourrir les poissons au moins 2 fois par jour, sinon 3. En petite quantité mais pas 2 pincées uniquement, aussi non, ils vont mourir de faim. Ce qu'ils peuvent manger en 3 minutes en gros. Les poissons aiment aussi les légumes que l'on fait pocher (salade, courgettes, potiron, choux fleur, concombre).
Et l'aquarium doit être planté de plantes naturelles. Cela les rassure et oxygène en même temps l'eau.
Est-ce que tu comptes garder ces poissons ou est-ce que tu préfèrerais trouver quelqu'un qui s'y connait pour les prendre ?

----------


## stephanie1

En tout cas merci pour toutes ces infos!!!oui,je compte les garder,j irai voir demain pour les aquariums!!pour les plantes naturelles,qu est ce je pourrais mettre??pour le produite contre le plomb et le chlore,je l ai!!et si j ai deja mis les poissons dans l aquarium ça craint pas,si y a juste le produit pour le chlore et le plomb??le filtre faut il que je l enleve en attendant les pics??et si je prends l aquarium demain,je doit faire comment pour le changement,2 changements en 3jours ça risque pas de les tuer??je vais aller voir les sites,en attendant demain!!
encore merci pour votre aide!!!

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Non, tu n'enlève pas le filtre en attendant le changement, surtout pas (puisque les bactéries nécessaires à l'équilibre de l'eau se logent dans les masses filtrantes).

Tu prends un 150 litres, tu mets de la flotte dedans avec un filtre assez puissant(car de toute façon il t'en faudra un autre, un filtre pour un 16 litres n'est pas du tout fait pour un litrage plus grand, c'est même en général des pompes très pourrites, pas assez bonnes pour des gros pollueurs comme les PR), beaucoup de plantes adaptées à un aqua sans chauffage de type lentilles d'eau qu'ils aiment manger, un double néon T8 ou un néon T5 daylight (sinon t'es plantes pousseront jamais, faut pas se leurrer).
Au bout d'un mois, tu peux introduire tes deux PR laissés le temps du cycle dans l'aquarium de 16 litres.

Et aussi, il serait bon d'adopter un 3ème PR (d'où le 150 litres minimum au lieu du 2x50l=100L)  car les PR sont grégaires, ils ont besoin d'un groupe; or 2 individus ce n'est pas assez pour un groupe.
3 c'est vraiment le minimum pour ne pas qu'ils finissent neurasthéniques (car un PR solitaire ou des PR pas assez stimulés peuvent devenir des légumes dépressifs)

Voici un bon exemple de ce que tu dois obtenir:

----------


## stephanie1

OK,grandement merci,je vais aujourd hui faire un tour a maxi zoo jetait un oeil(y a que ce magasin du coté ou j habite),j ai noté toutes les infos!!!je reviendrais plus tard,car je sens que je vais m y perdre dans tout ça :: !!!quoiqu a avec toutes ces infos,ça devrait le faire!!!!au fait,est ce qu un poisson nettoyeur,ça serait une bonne idée,meme si c est pas un poisson rouge???

----------


## armandine

Atttention les aquas dans les animaleries sont tres chers (sauf si tu peux trouver une solde correcte. Pour avoir un aqua bon marche tu peux aller sur le Bon Coin. En general le prix est de ( euro pour 1 litre et le bac est vedu avec le meuble. J'ai achete mes deux 400 litres et mes deux 100 litres par ce site aussi non impossible de me les payer. Et même si c'esy de l'occasion je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec. Donc n'hesite pas a regarder les annonces avant de te precipiter dans les magasins. Pour le "laveur de vitres" comme disent si bien les vendeurs leurs vrais noms sont des ancistrus ou des plecos. Je te deconseille fortement d'en prendre car ce sont des poissoms qui vivent dans de l'eau chaude (26 degres) et pas comme tous les vendeurs e font croire dans l'eau froide. Les ancistrus même s'ils sont petits doivent vivre par deux minimum dans 100 litres. Les Plecos idem pouir la temperature et deviennent de tres tres gros poissons. Moi je m'occuperais d'abord de bien soigner et de garder en vie les deux poissons que tu as déjà sans en ajouter aucun autre. Et surtout ne te laisse pas avoir par les vendeur avec leurs laveurs de vitres. Les vitres c'est a toi de les faire.

----------


## Terpsichore

Moi j'ai un escargot en revanche, qui mange les algues qui se déposent sur les vitres. C'est en eau chaude cela dit. Cela existe-t-il en eau froide ? Cela peut-il cohabiter avec des poissons rouges ? Simple curiosité  :Smile:

----------


## armandine

En principe les escargots preferent les eaux plus chaudes. Quel est le nom de ton escargot ?

----------


## Terpsichore

Le mien est en eaux chaudes, je me demandais si ça existait aussi en eaux froides, je crois que j'ai ma réponse  :Smile:  Le mien est un *Neritina natalensis*.

----------


## armandine

Les neritinas preferent les eaux a 24 degres plutot que 21 . Mais c'est souvent comme cela avec tous les escargots

----------


## Terpsichore

Ah ben c'est parfait, mon aqua est à 24°C ! Merci !

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Un 24°C constant, c'est élevé pour des PR.

----------


## Terpsichore

J'ai pas des poissons rouges, j'ai des platys, guppy et néons  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis venue sur ce sujet par simple curiosité, désolée de vous emmeler les pédales ^^

----------


## Saigure

Coucou Stéphanie!

C'est tout à ton honneur de vouloir garder ces 2 poissons rouges alors que tu n'as pas choisi d'en avoir et surtout, que tu veuilles faire au max pour eux.
Mais je me permettrai juste une remarque, ou plutôt un conseil en fait...
L'aquariophilie est extrêmement complexe et technique comme tu as pu le comprendre en lisant les gens qui s'y connaissent au dessus. C'est un truc de fou comment il faut être précis, pointu...  :: 
Faut vraiment le vouloir et s'impliquer à 300% pour faire les choses bien et on n'a pas le droit à l'approximatif ni à l'erreur. Ca coûte cher et surtout, surtout, ça prend énormément de temps.
BREF, je ne veux pas te décourager, mais juste te dire que si tu n'es pas sure de toi à fond, il vaut mieux que tu places ces 2 petits poissons, ça sera mieux pour eux.

Et si tu es à fond dedans, alors je te tire mon chapeau et je suis ce post de près (j'adoreeee les poissons rouges tout particulièrement, mais justement, j'en ai déja eu et plus jamais je n'en reprendrai car c'est un trop trop grand investissement temps et connaissances).

Et au passage, ils sont vraiment trop beaux!  :: 

A tout hasard, je te montre le bricolage que j'avais monté pour une grosse poissone que j'avais sauvé et pour laquelle je n'avais pas d'aquarium (si jamais ça peut aider en attendant?). 
J'avais acheté sur e bay une *baignoire pour bébé* de 60 litres et j'avais adapté un *filtre* de merde acheté à l'arrache en animalerie. *Sable de loire* au fond, *2 bouteilles* en verre lestées pour "casser" un peu l'espace et *quelques plantes*...
:

----------


## stephanie1

encore merci et re merci!!!on me file un aqua de 60L,c est toujours mieux que 12L,en attendant de trouver l ideal :: !!!j ai pris le produit pour les pics de nitrites et le test(pas les languettes,il est liquide),et la couleur est orange,ça coorespond a 0,3ml !!par contre l eau est deja trouble malgré le produit pour??peut etre a cause de la nourriture ou je sais pas trop!!et j arrive pas vriment a doser la nourriture,ça dit ce qu ils peuvent manger en 2 ou 3mn,mais j avoue ne pas comprendre le sens,alors on m a dit compte les granulés,et 3 chacun/jour!!je suppose que ça doit aussi dependre de la taille des granulés???et comme j y suis,qu elle est le type de nourriture le plus adaptée pour eux,dans le cadre de vie qui est le leur actuellement?oki,je laisse tombe pour un autre poisson pour l instant :: 
c est des touts petits granulés un peu orangés,ça dit sur la boite qu ils s enfoncent,et 3 me semble pas beaucoup,mais j y connais pas grand chose!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j adore saigure,c est vraiment une chouette idée!!et je vais garder mes babys :: !!j arriverais a m occuper,suffira juste que ça n empiete pas sur les 4 loulous et 4 minettes :: ,et j apprends vite :: !!!

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Maintenant que tu as un 60 litres, t'a quoi comme filtre/pompe et éclairage?
Il faut prendre des plantes aussi, changer le substrat..etc..

----------


## armandine

L'eau est trouble et ce n'est pas normal du tout. Il y a un problème. Est-ce qu'elle est blanchâtre ? 
Pour les granulés, 3/j ce n'est absolument pas la quantité. Ils vont mourir de faim. Déjà, comme je te l'ai dit, les poissons doivent être nourris 2 à 3 fois dans la journée et pas une seule fois. Pour les granulés, tu peux leur en donner au moins 10-15 chacun. Mais il vaut mieux les faire tremper dans un petit récipient rempli d'eau de l'aqua ou de l'eau minérale avant de leur donner car comme tu vas t'en apercevoir, au contact de l'eau, ils gonflent énormément. Du moins, c'est comme cela pour la marque que j'ai (JBL) (je ne connais pas la tienne). Et ils vaut mieux qu'ils gonflent avant plutot que dans l'intestinct des poissons. D'autant plus que les poissons japonais sont souvent sujets à des troubles de la vessie natatoire.
Pour les miens, je leur donne à la main, puis ensuite, j'en éparpille un peu partout dans les plantes pour qu'ils puissent chercher leur nourriture comme ils le feraient dans la nature.
Et 60 l, meme si c'est forcément mieux que celui que tu as, ce n'est pas 100 L. Et les 40 l qui te manquent sont importants. Donc, pour moi, il aurait mieux valu que tu trouves un 100 l tout de suite.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

C'est vrai que c'est dommage, ça va t'obliger à remettre en eau un troisième aqua. Et rebelotte pour racheter du matos et compagnie, donc deux fois plus de dépenses et temps perdu.

----------


## miss57

::  Que je suis contente que pour une fois on conseille un vrai aquarium et ce qu'il faut et non pas les aquariums boules....  ::

----------


## stephanie1

Ben pour le filtre,pompe...c etait avec,j ai recupérer,ça me laisse le temps de pouvoir chercher un aqua meilleur et pas me precipiter(et surtout je viens de lacher 270eurso pour 2 de mes loulous pour un detartrage,car o moins pour l un d entre eux,les dents allaient tomber et l infection guettait,c est le leger inconvenient quand on recup des papys en refuge)!!!l eau n est pâs vraiment blanchatre,elle est trouble,mais y de petits depots blanchatres a la surface seulement le long des vitres!!!
les plantes,je vasi les commander sur le net,j ai vu qu il y a en avait deux qui devraient etre relativement bien,surtout pour debuter!l "egeria densa"et"hygropihle polysperma"!!*c est quoi les substrats*??,et pour le gravier et les decos(sont elles necessaires pour leur bien etre??)vous avez des conseils???suis preneuse,merciiiiiiii

----------


## armandine

Dans ton 60 l, je ne te conseille pas de mettre une décoration. Cela va prendre inutilement de la place et les poissons n'en n'ont rien à faire. Il faut mieux mettre des plantes avec de beaux cailloux rond par exemple. Le substrat, c'est en fait du terreau aquatique, que l'on met en dessous du sable pour faciliter l'enracinement des plantes. Il te faut du gravier (et pas du sable de loir car trop fin pour ce type de poissons) d'une part pour les plantes et en plus les poissons adorent "faire le gravier" c'est à dire le picorer pour voir s'ils trouvent des restes de nourriture. Les plantes que tu as choisis sont bien car elles sont à pousse rapide. Maintenant, je ne sais pas ce que cela donne quand on les commande sur internet. Moi, je préfère les choisir dans une animalerie (déjà que l'on essaye parfois de te refourguer une plante pourrie.....) selon leur forme, ce qui me manque dans mes aquas et leur fraicheur.
Pour l'eau trouble, je ne sais pas ce que c'est surtout si ton test de nitrites est bon. Tu pourrais peut-être acheter un bulleur pour amener de l'oxygène dans le bac. C'est bon pour les poissons qui sont de gros consommateur d'oxygène et elle permet également d'éclaircir l'eau. Pense à faire des changements d'eau également, car ton volume est très petit et les poissons vont s'empoisonner vite.

----------


## gnouf

L'eau était trouble dès le départ ? => probablement juste à cause de particule fines en suspension, pas grave
Ou c'est venu après ? => ca peut être les nitrites, j'ai déjà eu un eau très légèrement blanchâtre avec juste 0.3mg/L   :: 

Le bulleur, s'il y a déjà pas mal de plantes, ça va avoir l'effet inverse pendant la journée.
Je m'explique : avec la photosynthèse pendant la journée, les plantes produisent bc d'oxygène à partir du CO2 dissout. Or avec un bulleur, l'agitation de l'eau fait dégazer le CO2, et donc les plantes produisent moins d'O2.
Logiquement pas besoin de bulleur, sauf si tu vois les poissons pipent en surface anormalement (ça peut arriver s'il fait très chaud par ex).  ::

----------


## armandine

Pour le bulleur, je pensais qu'elle le mette dans le petit bac où sont les poissons actuellement et je ne parlais pas pour le 60 L

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Il est pas encore en eau le 60 litres, c'est ça?

----------


## gnouf

Désolée, j'avais mal compris  ::

----------


## stephanie1

nan pas encore dans le 60L,faut attendre un mois si j ai bien compris!!dans le 12L,y a pas de plantes,et en animalerie j en ai pas vu,c est pour ça que je me dirige vers le net!!dans le 12L,y a juste 2 petites deco et la pompe,et le gravier!!l eau blanchatretrouble n est pas venue le 1er jour,mais quasi le lendemain,deja elle se troublait malgré un taux de nitrites de 0,3mg/l ,et le depot blanchatre a la surface que le long des vitres est venu encore apres,mais là il y est plus,mais l eau se trouble un peu plus!!dois je ne pas attendre pour faire le changement,ne connaissant pas leur resistance,peut etre qu un jour pourrait faire la diffference???ou je peux toujours changer un peu l eau???merci de votre aide en tout cas!!

----------


## gnouf

Oui il va falloir changer l'eau si les nitrites augmente (ce qui est quasi sur...), la quantité à changer dépend du taux de nitrite. Jusqu'à 0,3 c'est bon mais après ça commence à être trop.
Si par exemple tu mesures 0.6mg/l, tu dois changer 50% de ton eau pour redescendre à 0.3.

Prépare de l'eau à reposer dès maintenant, ça la mettra à température ambiante et le chlore s'évaporera  :: 

Sinon l'espèce de dépot blanchâtre à la surface (ça fait un pellicule qui colle si tu mets le doigts c'est ça ?), ça arrive, c'est pas dangereux. J'en ai déja eu pendant longtemps alors que tous mes taux étaient bon.

----------


## armandine

Perso cette eau trouble ne me plait pas. Mais j'ai un peu de mal a voir par rapport a la petite ppompe d'un 12 L'et je ne voudrais pas te faire faire des betises. Mais il n'y a pas que les nitites qui sont dangereuses pouir les poissons. Il y a aussi l'amoniaque et c'est fort possible qu'il y en ait de trop dans ton eau. Depuis quand as tu les poissons et l'aqua ? Je me dis que tu pourrais changer carrement 70 pour cent d'un coup ou du moins 50 pour cent même temperature et avec conditionneur d'eau et ensuite chaque jour 20 pour cent. Je serais toi aussi j'exposerais le problème sur un forum specialise comme fancygolfish ou aquatribu qui pourront surement te donner de tres bons conseils. Mais il ne faut pas garder cette eau trouble. Tu pourrais faire aussi un test d'amoniaque.

----------


## stephanie1

Vi,pour le depot c est ça!!mais si le taux de nitrites est toujours de 0,3mg,et que l eau est toujours aussi trouble,je dois changer l eau quand meme??une question,j ai remarque que l un des poissons faisait pas mal"caca"(ou alors je tombe souvent au bon moment),c est le noir Sushi,et l autre je l ai pas encore vu faire,c est pour ça que je m interroge:les vers,ça existent chez les poissons rouges??

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j ai l aqua depuis dimanche,c est pour ça que je m inquietes!!!est ce que je dois attendre d avoir fais le test amoniaque pour changer 70% de l eau,surtout si ça craint pour eux???!!!

----------


## gnouf

De l'ammoniac dans un aquarium d'eau douce, c'est très très peu probable à cause du pH qui est pas assez alcalin en général  :: 
Sinon oui les vers chez les poissons ça existe.

----------


## armandine

Je pense que l'amoniac n'a rien à voir avec le PH, mais par contre, ce que je sais c'est que c'est le premier stade qui accompagne la décomposition des déchets que produisent les poissons aussi bien le caca, le pipi, que le reste de nourriture et surtout que c'est un poison encore plus mortel que les nitrites.
Quoi qu'il en soit, ce que je sais aussi c'est que, vu que ton aqua est en eau depuis dimanche et que tu n'as pas fait de changements d'eau depuis, tes poissons sont en danger. Par rapport à l'amoniac, tu peux toujours acheter un test en animalerie qui te donnera le taux.
Mais de toute façon quand on a un aussi petit volume, l'eau se dégrade très très vite et les poissons s'empoisonnent. D'où l'importance des changements d'eau partiels tous les jours pour améliorer la qualité de l'eau et diminuer les quantités de poison.
Donc, je pense qu'il faut que tu changes 70 % d'eau aujourd'hui, sans tarder, demain 50 % et ensuite tous les jours 20 %. Mais là, c'est sur, il faut que faut que tu changes l'eau. Tes poissons vont finir par mourir.
Et je te conseille à nouveau de mettre un bulleur pour leur amener le maximum d'oxygène.

----------


## gnouf

Si si l'ammoniac est lié au pH.
Le "vrai" ammoniac très toxique NH3 existe en milieu basique.
Dès que le pH baisse il se transforme en ammonium NH4+ qui est moins toxique. Et en plus il est lui même très vite transformé en nitrites (bien plus vite que les nitrites en nitrates).

J'avais acheté un test d'ammoniac/ammonium par erreur. Du coup à chaque démarrage je le testais aussi. (avec des killies, j'en ai démarré une bonne 12aine de bacs !). Je n'ai jamais eu de taux détectable, même avec de l'eau du robinet à pH=8  :: 

Mais pour le reste, je suis tout à fait d'accord  ::

----------


## armandine

Maintenant ce que tu pourrais faire également afin de ne pas laisser ces pauvres poissons dans le 12 L pendant tout un long mois, ce qui risque malgré tout de leur couter la vie ou de les maintenir dans une eau trop empoisonnée donc de les affaiblir et donc d'amener des maladies, c'est prendre le système de Saigure. A savoir acheter un bac plastique de 80-100 L (style Tupperwarre pour ranger jouets ou autres) ou grande bassine bébé, mettre un bulleur et faire un changement d'eau de 50/60 % tous les jours (tu peux aussi y mettre quelques plantes). En respectant à chaque fois la température du bac pour l'eau nouvelle et en mettant un conditionneur d'eau ou en faisant reposer l'eau 24-48 H avant. Ces bacs ne coutent vraiment pas chers et ce n'est pas grave si c'est opaque. Les poissons s'en fichent. Le principal pour eux c'est que l'eau soit correcte et sans poison et que leur système immunitaire ne s'affaiblisse pas. Sans compter que pour eux cela serait une vraie délivrance de pouvoir avoir un volume un peu plus correcte. Le 12 L dans lesquels ils se trouvent actuellement doit les stresser énormément d'autant plus que la qualité de l'eau est douteuse. Et le stress amène de gros soucis aux poissons et peut conduire à la mort. 
Les poissons rouges, et surtout les japonais, contrairement à tout ce que peuvent dire les vendeurs d'animalerie et les lieux communs débiles, sont des animaux fragiles et là ils sont dans de très mauvaises conditions.

----------


## stephanie1

ok!!j ai deja changé 70% de l eau,j ai acheté le bulleur,mais je trouve toujours pas les plantes,donc si demain j en trouve aux magasins que je vais faire,je prendrais sur le net!!j ai aussi pris une pompe aspirateur!!donc quand je ferais le changement de bac(dois je aussi garder un peu de l ancienne eau?),l eau doit avoir reposé au moins 24h ou avoir un conditionneur d eau(qu est ce que c est?),c est ça???et vous avez un produit a me conseillé pour les vers(j en connais que pour chiens/chats,loll)?et si vous d autres plantes que l egeria densa et l hygrophile polysperma(conseillé pour debuter),car comme je vous l ai dis,j en trouve pas,o pire je les commanderais!!ça veut dire quoi quand les poissons ouvrent souvent la bouche,est ce que ça peut etre dù au fait que j ai mis le bulleur??(je sais pas le genre de pompe que je vais avoir dans l autre aqua,mais est ce que je peux garder le bulleur pour aqua 1OL/60L,dans le nouveau en plus??

----------


## stephanie1

un ami ayant des poissons m a dit que peut etre l eau trouble etait du au fait qu au depart,l eau n avait pas les bonnes bacteries!!
là,je m y perds un peu:nitrites/nitrates,amoniaque/amonium,ph :: ..me faut il produit pour chaque et un testeur,ou il existe des"tout-en-un"?merciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## armandine

Non le bulleuir ne fait rien sur les poissons. Est ce qu'ils ouvrent la bouche quand tu te trouve pres d'eux ? Ou est ce qu'ils ouvrent la bouche pour aller piper l'air a la surface. Dans le premier cas c'est parce qu'ils te recament a manger et dans le deuxieme c'est parce qu'ils manquent d'oxygene. Comme conditionneur d'eau j'utilise Aquasafe de Tetra mais il y en a aussi un de chez JBL

----------


## armandine

Cela ne m'etonne pas que tu melanges tout. C'est complique au debut. C'est pourquoi je t'ai conseille d'aller voir sur desd sites specialises en aquariophilie pour avoir des explications claires et groupees et non pas des bribes d'explications prises a droite et a gauche et qui ne vont faire que t'embrouiller. Le site "le tour de l'aquariophilie" est tres bien pour avoir des explications sur la chimie de l'eau et le bon fonctionnement d'un aquarium. Pour les plantes il y a les alternantheras et dans les hygrophilas tu as plein de sortes auv feuillage completement different. Il y a les Cabombas, les lysimachias, les Ludwigias, les Ceratoptheris, les Rotalas...... Il faut absolument que tu te documentes sur les sites pour pouvoir maitriser toiutes les connaisances. Saigure a totalement raison. Avoir des poissons et surtout les garder en vie et leur offrir de bonnes conditions de vie ne s'improvise pas. Il faut des connaissances, de l'investissement, du materiel et du temps

----------


## stephanie1

je m y doucement mais surement :: ,j ai deja un prenom pour un eventuel copain de bassins(enfin pas de suite,quand je maitriserai un peu plus,et surtout,les moyens pour un tres grand aquarium!!)!!ils ouvrent la bouche quand ils me voient et s approchent de la vitre,vais vite donner a manger aux babys :: !!vais aller zieuter les plantes et le site,d ici la fin du week,je serais bien plus calée,hihi!!

----------


## armandine

Attention. Tu ne dois pas donner a manger a tes poissons a chaque fois qu'ils le demandent car ce sont de grands gourmands. Deux ou trois fois par joir (matin midi et soir) . Combien leur donnes tu de granules ? Je t'avais parle de les faire gonfler dans un ramequin avec de l'eau de l'aqua avant pour que cela ne gonfle pas dans le ventre des poissons. Pour les plantes tu as quand même un peu le temps puisque tu doit attendre un bon mois avant de pouvoir installer les poisson dams le 60 L . Parce que sur ce miois elles vont pousser et il vaut quand même mieux qu'elles poussent en presence des pissons. Donc tu peux prendre un peu e temps et essayer de trouver de belles plantes dans une animalerie.

----------


## stephanie1

je pense que j attendrais pas un mois pour les changer,car y a rien a faire,le ptit aqua est de pire en pire,malgré les changements d eau,maintenant ça fait des especes de taches de saletes sur les vitres,ça m a fait penser a des toiles d araignees!!!voila a quoi ressemble le 60L
par contre a la base,c est un aqua pour poissons exotiques,donc y a aussi un neon(je l ai testé,mais j ai l impression que ça rechauffe trop l eau),y a un thermometre assez sophistiqué,il est aussi chauffant mais je peux regler la temperature(pour les poissons rouges,c est laquelle de tp°?et je peux m en servir?),la pompe(pas mal)qui fait un peu des remous a la surface,ça craint pas ça pour les P.R?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(oups,j ai oublié de mettre le bulleur :: ,pas etonnant,j ai mis quasi 2 heures pour tout installer,arfff,heureusement que l eau etait deja prete dans les seaux!!)manque plus les plantes,et les poissons bien sur!!!!!!ça craint si je fais le changement ce soir??

----------


## Saigure

Coucou Stéphanie.
Je te conseille d'enlever la plante en plastique, certains poissons peuvent se blesser sur les feuilles un peu pointues...

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

> un ami ayant des poissons m a dit que peut etre l eau trouble etait du au fait qu au depart,l eau n avait pas les bonnes bacteries!!
> là,je m y perds un peu:nitrites/nitrates,amoniaque/amonium,ph..me faut il produit pour chaque et un testeur,ou il existe des"tout-en-un"?merciiiiiiiiiiiii



Il te faut un test effectivement.
Par contre, pas de "produit pour chaque".
L'aquarium est un cycle, ces substances-toxiques en haute dose dans l'eau- sont naturelles dégradées puis assimilées par les organismes qui le peuplent, d'où la nécessité absolue d'avoir des plantes et de faire un cycle permettant aux bactéries de s'installer.

Tout bricoler à coup de produit liquide n'est pas très sain sur le long terme, et ta bourse va drôlement en pâtir.

----------


## stephanie1

j ai commande les plantes,l egeria densa et l hygrophile polysperma,j ai fais le changement d aqua en prenant les precautions que je pouvais,pour l instant tout va bien,j ai meme l impression que "Sushi et Capitaine Igloo"sont contents!!j ai juste mis le produits quand j ai prepare l eau pour l aqua y a quelques jours,et pour l instant l eau est nickel,je pense aussi que la pompe est meilleure!!vi,je me doute que les produits,c est jamais la meilleur solution,et je pense aussi le porte monnaie serait pas trop enchanté(je regrette pas mon choix,mais ça m a deja couté pas mal,surtout apres les depenses imprevues pour mes toutous :: )

----------


## armandine

J'ose esperer que je comprends mal et que tu n'as pas mis les poissons dans le 60 l itres après tout ce qu'on t'as explique. Si tu as fait cela tu vas FAIRE MOURIR les poissons car dans deux semaines environ il va y avoir une grave montee de nitites qui vont TUER les poissons. On doit attendre un mois au moins avant de mettre les poissons pour que le cycle de l'azote s'installe. Je ne comprends pas . A quoi cela sert de demander des infos pour ne pas ecouter les conseils de ceux qui ont déjà des poissons depuis longtemps. J'espere vraiment que j'ai mal lu et que tu ne les a pas mis dans le 60 litres

----------


## stephanie1

j ai bien compris!!!!et pour le thermometre chauffant,faudra t il que je le branche(vu quela temperature peut se regler en fonction de la tempreature ambiante)??

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Non, pas de chauffage pour les PR.

----------


## stephanie1

ok,merci!!pour l instant l eau de l aqua du 60l est a 19 degré,(j ai acheté un autre thermometre,car le 1er et dans le 12L),ça va comme temperature?c est quoi l ideal?

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Est-ce que tu as acheté des tests pour l'eau?
Quels sont maintenant tes paramètres?

----------


## stephanie1

mes parametres n ont quasiment pas changé,en chiffre je me rappelle que des nitrates(ou nitrites),qui est toujours a 0,3mg/l!!!j ai test pour nitrates,ph.....(jbl,test liquide)!

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Nitrates ou nitrites?

----------


## stephanie1

c est nitrites !!!!le taux est limite entre inferieur a 0,3 et egal a 0,3,d apres la couleur,difficile de dire si c est j aune ou a peine orangé!!

----------


## stephanie1

je suis aussi allée sur aquaplante le site,y a pas mal de choix,est ce que c est vraiment efficace??j ai repéré de JBL :Stick Out Tongue: unktol ultra(point blanc sur les poissons et autres ectoparasites),clearmec plus(ça fait o moins les nitrates et nitrites et phosphates,mais pas marqué amonium)les mousses pour filtres(est ce qu on peut adapter les mousses en les decoupant s il faut,sur d autres filtres?????),ektol cristal(pour le stress et les muqueuse!!!
ON sait plus où donner de la tete!!! ::

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Niveau nitrate, ça donne quoi?

Et pourquoi tu veux changer ta masse filtrante actuelle?

----------


## stephanie1

nitrate c est bon aussi!!!ben pour le filtre,c est juste au cas où,autant en avoir un bon!pour le sol des plantes je fais comment,je prends plutot du terreau(faut il qu il soit mineral??) ou juste les billes d engrais(mais le descriptif dit engrais complementaire,donc faut aussi un sol special??)??

- - - Mise à jour - - -

nitrate c est bon aussi!!!ben pour le filtre,c est juste au cas où,autant en avoir un bon!pour le sol des plantes je fais comment,je prends plutot du terreau ou juste les billes d engrais(mais le descriptif dit engrais complementaire,donc faut aussi un sol special??)??

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Pour tes "bons" nitrates, c'est quelle mesure exactement?

Pour le sol, tu prends du sable de loire tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique.
Tu débutes, donc billes d'engrais, terreaux et autres, c'est pas fait pour toi pour le moment.

EDIT> J'apporte quelques précisions. Les engrais et autres terreaux pour plantes d'aquarium et tout ça ne sont pas de mauvaise qualité. Mais mal-dosés, ou mal-employés, ça peut pourrir un bac.

Un sable de Loire, c'est "neutre", c'est à dire que ça te fera pas mieux pousser les plantes MAIS ça ne te les fera pas moins bien pousser et pas de risque de pollution/dérèglements dans les paramètres de ton eau

Pour être sûr que tes poissons restent en vie, sachant que ton eau n'est pas encore rôdée, le sable de Loire et autre sables classiques d'aquarium sont une valeur sûre.

----------


## stephanie1

ok super merci!!!vais refaire les test nitrates,m en rappelle plus ::

----------


## stephanie1

et il me semble,si je me trompe pas,que le sable doit etre en dessous du gravier??

----------


## stephanie1

j ai les plantes,et le sable de loire,mais pour le sable,je suis pas obligee de tout mettre??car j ai que deux plantes!

----------


## cerbere

je viens polluer un peu le sujet. J'ai récupéré un aquarium avec deux voiles de chine un pléco et deux guppys....

Je viens de trouver une personne pour les poissons eau chaude (heureusement) mais si je garde juste 1 seul voile de chine il va sennuyer non? C'est un 60L

----------


## armandine

Oui il va s'ennuyer. Les poissons rouges communs et les poissons japonais sont gregaires et il faut au moins deux poissons rouges mais ils sont plus heureux en etant trois ou plus. Le 60 " est effectivement trop juste pour deux poissons car c'est .inimum 50 l'par poisson et plante de plantes naturelles pour rassurer les poissons et pour leur bien etre. Malheureusement je suis en RP aussi non je t'aurais proposee de le prendre car j'ai un 400 litres avec 2 poissons japonais (le 3eme etant malheureusement decede cet ete)

----------


## cerbere

sable de loire pour des PR??? perso j'ai mis du substrat pour les plantes recouvert de petits graviers...

----------


## armandine

Non pas de sable de Loire pour les PR. Il faut des petits graviers

----------


## cerbere

ah car Stéphanie a noté sable de loire c'est pour ca.

Sinon pour toi c'est bien des voiles de chine?

Pièce jointe 172368

----------


## armandine

Pour le brun c'est sur, mais pour l'autre, il faudrait me mettre une autre photo où il est bien de profil car pour moi, c'est un PR commun mais avec des couleurs assez inhabituelles.

----------


## cerbere

Pièce jointe 172370Pièce jointe 172371

après je peux le prendre avec l'appareil photo au cas ou tu aurais un doute.

----------


## armandine

Moi il me paraît treq bizarre ce poisson. Un croisement entre les 2 ? ;e trouve qu'il a a tete effilee et le corps d'un PR commun dodu et la caudale et les couleurs d'un poi japonais

----------


## cerbere

tu t'y connais bien mieux que moi lol

tu veux une vraie photo?

----------


## armandine

Je ne pense pas. Elles sont bonnes tes photos. Mais sa caudale, ellle fait bien comme un eventail que l'on aurait plie en deux ? Les poi jap ont un ventre plus rond que les PR comm surtout les femellles

----------


## cerbere

un hybride alors lol

j'ai pas vérifié le bocal de nourriture il est vide.... comme dit la personne "vous n'êtes pas perdante avec tous les produits" tu parles la plupart des trucs sont vides....

j'ai une courgette je peux en pocher un bout?

----------


## armandine

Oui, tout à fait, met des petits morceaux. Les PR aiment les légumes et il FAUT leur donner de la verdure. Les miens ont un repas de légumes tous les jours.Et tu peux leur donner aussi du concombre, du choux fleur, des petits pois, du potiron, de la salade (laitue roulée en petites boules). Certains de PR communs n'aiment pas certains légumes. Mes PJaponais aiment tout.
Là, à mon avis, ils ne doivent pas avoir l'habitude, donc ce n'est peut-être pas évident pour eux et ils risquent de recracher car ils ne connaissent pas, mais il faut renouveler l'expérience et avec des légumes différents.
Pour les boules achetées dans le commerce, il faut surtout que tu les laisse tremper un moment dans un verre car elles gonflent énormément et ce n'est pas bon du tout si elles gonflent dans le ventre des poissons.
Et il faut absolument que tu leurs offres un aquarium plus grand, un 250 L serait bien. Car dans un volume trop petit, les poissons subissent un stress qui affaiblit leurs défenses immunitaires et amène des maladies souvent mortelles. De plus, cela les rend malheureux. Mes petites poissonnes ont l'habitude de vivre dans le 400 et malheureusement, j'ai du les mettre dans un bac hopital qui ne fait que 110 l pendant 3 mois et je peux te dire qu'elles n'étaient pas heureuses du tout et qu'elles ont été drolement soulagées de retrouver le 400 L.

----------


## cerbere

en attendant de leur trouver un nouveau "maitre" ils resteront dans leur 60L

par contre les petits pois crus?

----------


## armandine

Non cuits bien sur, et il faut que tu enlèves l'écorce autour avant de leur donner (elle s'enlève très facilement en "pincant" le petit pois

----------


## cerbere

ok merci. Bon là deux plantes (des vraies) et de la bonne nourriture. Petit pois on verra demain

merci de tes conseils en tout cas.

----------


## cerbere

Pièce jointe 172462

----------


## Chimele

Bonsoir,

Ce poisson semble être un wakin comme ceux là :

----------


## cerbere

ah oui surement. Bon je cherche à les donner ....

----------


## Columba

Bonjour, 

J'ai un poisson rouge type "fantail" dans un aquapoubelle enterré de 500l à l'extérieur toute l'année. J'avais 4 poissons à l'origine, seulement 3 sont morts/ont disparu depuis 4 ans. Le bassin est chez mes parents donc je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il s'est passé, j'en ai retrouvé qu'un seul corps sur les trois (le poisson était dans l'herbe, en dehors de l'eau  :: ). J'entretiens le bassin comme je peux, je change l'eau tous les 3/4 mois environ. J'ai mis un grillage sur le dessus pour limiter le problème des feuilles mortes et des animaux noyés (j'ai retrouvé une souris une fois, la pauvre  :: ), mais même avec ça, le bassin doit quand même pas mal se faire polluer par les feuilles de robiniers, qui sont toutes petites et s'infiltrent partout...

Bref, il ne me reste plus qu'un poisson apparemment et depuis quelques semaines, je le vois remonter à la surface en se tenant sur le côté. Il a le ventre bien enflé. Il replonge dès que je m'approche mais je crains un problème de vessie natatoire. J'ai lancé un petit aqua d'une vingtaine de litres, en mélangeant de l'eau osmosée et de l'eau du bassin. Je vais me racheter un kit pour tester l'eau mais j'aimerais avoir un peu vos conseils. Comment le soigner au mieux ? Je sais bien que mon aqua est ridicule, mais je n'ai pas les moyens d'avoir plus grand. A moins que son problème puisse se résoudre dans le bassin ?  ::

----------


## armandine

Les poissons japonais ne sont pas fait pour subir des tempeatures froides et donc vivre en exterieur. Même s'ils ne meurent pas tout de suite, d'une part ils souffrent enormement du froid et en plus s'affaiblissent et meurent. La preuve est que pratiquement tous tes PJ sont morts. il faut remetre ton poisson dans un gnd aquarium et monter tres progressivement la temperazture. Si c'est un souci de vessie natatoire et effectivement cela l'est surement il fau lui faire un regime de legumes poches (choux fleur, salade, potiron. Concombre, courgette poches et decoupes en petits morceaux et ceci pendant un certain temps. Plus aucun aliment du commerc, ni boules ni payettes. Et après tu recommence avec des arthemias congelee pour un repas et le deuxieme repas tu donnes des legumes. S'il ne supporte pas les aliments congeles tous les jours il faut espacer les prises et si cela ne fonctionne pas il ne faut faire qu'un regime vegetarien. Une de mes petite poissonnes japo ne peut mzger que des legumes. Des qu'elle ingere des proteines elle a son gros souci de vessie natatoire. Il ne faut plus remettre ce poisson dans une eau froide aussi non il va mourir. Pour les poisson japonais la temperature doit etre entee 22 et 24 et c'est tout. Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour les PR communs

----------


## Columba

Les autres poissons étaient des PR communs justement. Il y en avait deux qui étaient des comètes, avec des longues nageoires mais ils n'avaient pas un corps rond et ramassé comme celui-là. 
Ce poisson doit avoir 7/8 ans, il a passé ses premières années dans ce petit aquarium, et il est dehors depuis 4 ans... A l'origine il était tout minus et était rouge et blanc, maintenant il a bien grossi et est devenu tout blanc. 
Côté nourriture, on ne lui donne que des granulés pour poissons de bassin de temps en temps (une fois par semaine au mieux), sinon il mange les plantes aquatiques et les petites bêtes qui y vivent. 
Combien de temps pourrait-il supporter mon bac de 20 l ? Je vais regarder chez Jarditruc s'il y a des promos sur les 50 l, mais le souci c'est que le seul meuble où je peux mettre un aqua ne fait que 49 cm de long. Est-ce que je pourrais trouver une planche à mettre entre le meuble et l'aqua pour augmenter la surface disponible ?

----------


## armandine

Je te conseille d'alller sur Le Bon coin ou les aquas de 100 l'et plus ont des prix plus que corrects et accessibles. Ceux des animaleries sont tres chers. ;'ai achete mes deux 400 l'sur ce site et je peux te dire que j'en siuis particulierement contente. J'ai achete efgaleemnt des 240 litres et j'enb ai revendud et ceux que j'avis acheter etais pratiquement neufs. Vendu a 1 euros le litres. Cela vaut le coup crois moi.

----------


## Columba

Oui j'ai regardé sur LBC, il y en a de 60l qui pourraient dépanner, pour une trentaine d'euro. Le temps de soigner le poisson et de pouvoir le placer... L'ennui c'est que je ne suis pas chez moi et que je ne peux pas faire ce que je veux :/

----------


## armandine

Ce que tu peux faire aussi afin que ton poisson ne subiss pas le stress d'un trop petit volume est d'acheter dans une grande surface de bricolage un grand tupperware en plastique opaque ou pas (80 ou 100 l) en changeant 50 pour cent d'eau tous les jours et en mettant des bulleurs

----------


## Columba

Ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée du tout ! Je vais essayer de faire ça. J'ai plusieurs pompes pour des aquariums de 50l, si j'en mets deux ça devrait le faire. J'ai aussi des bulleurs dans un carton  :Smile:

----------


## armandine

Si tu mets des pompes il faut faire attention que le cycle de l'azote me s'installe pas donc il faut passer les mousses ou autres sous l'eau du robinet tous les jours et bien entendu ne mettre que du mecanique et rien de biologique

----------


## Columba

Et si je mets uniquement de l'eau du bassin avec les pompes ? Les bactéries sont déjà présentes non ?

----------


## armandine

Je ne sais pas repondre a ta question concernant les bacteries de l'eau du bassin. Mais je connais deux sites serieux consacres aux @oissons rouges et japonais. Aquatribu.com et voiledechine. Com ou org qui pourront certainement repondre mieux que moi a toutes tes quiestions techniques

----------


## Columba

Merci pour les liens. J'ai fait le test ammoniac de l'eau du bassin, c'est autour de 0.25 mg/L (test NH3/ NH4+). Ce n'est pas à un taux toxique, mais l'eau est donc un peu polluée... 

J'ai acheté un bac de rangement en plastique de 80l. En mélangeant l'eau du bassin avec de l'eau propre, je devrais atteindre un taux plus correct.

----------


## Columba

Il est à adopter : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...urgent-105053/

----------


## cerbere

bon tantôt normalement je vais chercher un aquarium de 100L ou je sais il manque 20L à mon aquarium mais vu qu'il sera bien planté une bonne nourriture ils devraient être pas trop mal enfin toujours mieux que dans mon 60L

----------

